# Wiring Diagram for Lupo/Polo dash/speedo?



## Bugsy_malone 666 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have just gotten hold of a speedo from a VW Lupo/Polo GTi to fit into my project car (A beetle with wiring/engine from a mk2 golf) and I am trying to find a wiring loom diagram so I an have a go at wiring the lupo speedo up to work with the old mk2 loom (as they look cool, hence the choice)

I have considered using the gubbins from the mk2 golf speedo head I have but I would be keen to looking into an adaptor of some sort first.

There is the minor issue of the speedo drive itself as mk2 golf have a mechanical cable and from mk3 golf on it was electric sensor! not sure the best way to overcome this.

So anyone got/links to wiring diagrams for such a thing?

Cheers


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

think it wont work ,canbus on lupo


----------



## Bugsy_malone 666 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, what I was looking at the potential that a lupo speedo could be hacked in such a way so I could maybe wire in the speedo head to use the gauges 'manually' so for all the warning lamps should be fairly easy, theres a rev counter which I'd imagine only needs a pulse feed or something and then its the speedo which I didnt know how it worked.

So I also wondered if it might just plug into the likes of a mk3 golf?


----------

